# I dropped my starship in the lake!



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

And it shrunk. Now it has a 5 inch extension and 1 to 3/4 bands which gives me a 36 inch draw with 7 inch bands gives me a 500% draw and makes it a shootin sonagun. It is not close to being finished but I had to shoot it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A Shuttlecraft is born!!!!!!!!!!!! :king:


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Now that one I like! Very impressive work!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great work Roger!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oh my lovin that shooter..I think it has my name on it.....Yeah I know Mr.Wingshooter will hook me up

with a new shuttlecraft shooter...awesome shooter my friend....loving it..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Now thats what I'm talikng about, that looks like a sweet small powerhouse. I love the size ;- )

You making these for sale ?

wll


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

*Shuttlecraft!!* Thank You Gary that is just what I needed a name for this little jewel. Yes I think I will. I have to make some minor adjustments in the next one.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

That looks awesome Roger!! Nice work.

Tom


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

That is a down right cool looking shuttle shooter!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like it!!!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I love that. Really partial to the smaller size of this than the larger starships.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow... that looks awesome! It's short enough to fit inside a jacket when hunting in the winter. I can see what might be coming out next... maybe an aluminum frame Shuttlecraft !!! Oooooh an aluminum frame with a nice set of grip scales!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

You are kidding right?
Act like we don't know
that you know that we
too know all it takes is
a two hour bath in
standard fertilizer with
a gew drops of snake oil,
right?
... „In the lake..." ha!



(you could pimp this beautiful upright
shooter with some aluminumpipes, steel
rods and some handles - but then it wouldn't
float any longer, I forgot..)


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow a masterpiece love the small size!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Slick lookin shooter Roger!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, I love this little powerhouse. The grip even has a thumb rest?

....... just keeps getting better. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like I better start up a Shuttle Craft division in my Starship factory.

I worked on the drawing for the aluminum model last night if my man ever gets his Jet going again I will get a few cut. In the mean time I think I will make a few from UHMW and some out of wood. I have been out shooting again this morning and I am liking it better and better. The shape and the wrist brace really help my arthritis when puling the heavier bands.

Thanks for all the feed back guys.


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome! Half the size but just as deadly.

Milo


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Roger,

Maybe sometime you can post a video of you shooting the Shuttlecraft. The grip on that wood version looks comfortable!

Is there much weight difference between the skeleton aluminum frames and the thicker wood frames? The skeleton full size Starship is 18 oz. What does the wooden version weigh?

Many thanks


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Todd, I have a Hickory starship that weighs 16 oz. and the birch model weighs 10 oz. On the aluminum Starship I have narrowed the arm and did a few more cut outs so it will weigh a little less I have also considered going to 3/8 inch thick aluminum instead of the 1/2 inch. But like I say we are still in limbo with the jet. The new handle design in my option is the best I have done. You know I have a bad thumb and arthritis and this as good as I have felt on any slingshot. I can actually hold the sling at full draw and the handle is pushing in on the heel of my hand. With my index trigger on the pseudo trigger it lets my thumb float. That goes for the Starship and the Shuttle. I will see if I can get a video put together.

Roger


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I actually have one similar to that I based on your pattern setting on my bench. I like yours way better.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Not only is it one mean little shooter, you've stayed with the simple/fast/easy no moving parts stretch/insert fork attachment and steel fork system, a no nonsence approach, wide forks for no band congestion too. The woods you used will contrast nicely once finish is applied and I've learned more from this project of yours, the shuttle craft (neat name!) on how to attach the handle to the rest of the frame instead of board cutting it out of one piece of wood. This will be a classy looking shooter for sure. Yep, I think you started a trend alright! Hats off for ingenuity and beautiful work. I've seen a few shortened starship type designs but yours is smooth, rounded and ergo.

Susi


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Your ingenuity and abilities never cease to amaze me!Very nice!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Great idea - love it!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome! Are these ever going to be up for sale? Beautiful work Roger.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

And it shrunk because water was so cold? Like my wiener did in cold lake last week....

Beautiful work of the master!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> Hey Todd, I have a Hickory starship that weighs 16 oz. and the birch model weighs 10 oz. On the aluminum Starship I have narrowed the arm and did a few more cut outs so it will weigh a little less I have also considered going to 3/8 inch thick aluminum instead of the 1/2 inch. But like I say we are still in limbo with the jet. The new handle design in my option is the best I have done. You know I have a bad thumb and arthritis and this as good as I have felt on any slingshot. I can actually hold the sling at full draw and the handle is pushing in on the heel of my hand. With my index trigger on the pseudo trigger it lets my thumb float. That goes for the Starship and the Shuttle. I will see if I can get a video put together.
> Roger


Necessity is the mother of all invention, right? Glad this gets you back shooting again; it's certainly the fanciest "wheelchair" a hand could ever ask for


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That is so cool! I love it! This has moved to the top of my list of shooters to try and make in HDPE! Form and function at it's best! You Sir. are an inspiration to the community!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Less is more! Very cool Roger.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Roger, that is one of the sweetest shooters you have made. The balance, the full grip with the thumb rest and just the right amount of extension to add speed without much weight out front make it a must have in my book.

You can add me to the long list....I'll will definitely order one if you start production. It will compliment my slingbows...they look to be about the same size.

I do love my Wingshooter slingshots!!

Todd


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet shooter and a home run on the name. Clever Roger...thinking out of the box ,again.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just got a Shuttlecraft from Roger and it is a very nice slingshot for sure ! It is a great balance of length vs size. I think it would make a great hunting sling for sure ;-)

I might add that it fits on my forearm perfectly and is very, very comfortable, very nice clean design !

Thanks Roger on making a fine product !

wll


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

D.Nelson said:


> I love that. Really partial to the smaller size of this than the larger starships.


Ditto on that.

POI


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------

